# Weather.com Codes for Indian Cities



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

I use Object dock which has a docklet for weather settings, I used the PIN but it wouldn't show the weather of Delhi which is what I wanted. So I followed the weather.com link to find the Met codes for Delhi (ZIP codes work only for US cities). Weather.com database is used by many desktop applications for weather info like Yahoo widgets and Opera weather app, so these codes would be useful for them too. To get the weather info in your desktop from these cities enter these codes instead of 'Country or Zip Codes' in the box. If you have any more cities to add, please do so. 

New Delhi -   INXX0096
Mumbai -      INXX0087
Chennai -     INXX0202
Bangalore -   INXX0012
Kolkata -      INXX0028
Hyderabad -  INXX0057

If you need more city codes or any help, post it here.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 18, 2007)

I use *www.wunderground.com/ ,  very easy to navigate and has temprature/weather forecast of almost every city of India


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 18, 2007)

Well this tutorial is for desktop weather tools using weather.com like Objectdock's Weather Docklet, Yahoo Weather Widget, Weather taskbar app, Opera Weather Widgets, etc. You get live weather polled every 5 mins or so right on your desktop instead of having to go to a site. Weather.com's Indian weather section relies on airport AWACs data so its usually more accurate and reliable than local met departments.

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/1396/weatherea1.jpg

I use Objectdock ^^


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 19, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Weather.com's Indian weather section relies on airport AWACs data so its usually more accurate and reliable than local met departments.



Same case for *www.wunderground.com


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 21, 2007)

*@Aberforth* Thanks for the codes. Was on the look out. Rep added


----------



## BilluMastan (Jan 21, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I use Object dock which has a docklet for weather settings, I used the PIN but it wouldn't show the weather of Delhi which is what I wanted. So I followed the weather.com link to find the Met codes for Delhi (ZIP codes work only for US cities). Weather.com database is used by many desktop applications for weather info like Yahoo widgets and Opera weather app, so these codes would be useful for them too. To get the weather info in your desktop from these cities enter these codes instead of 'Country or Zip Codes' in the box. If you have any more cities to add, please do so.
> 
> New Delhi - INXX0096
> Mumbai - INXX0087
> ...


 
Pl. give me the code for Guwahati city. Thanks


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 24, 2007)

BilluMastan said:
			
		

> Pl. give me the code for Guwahati city. Thanks



The codes for Guwahati and other North Eastern cities as follows -

Guwahati - INXX0188
Dibrugarh - INXX0143
Shillong   - INXX0196
Tezpur -    INXX0148
Kohima -    INXX0191
Aizwal  -    INXX0200
Agartala -  INXX0153
Itanagar  -  INXX0190
Imphal     - INXX0189




			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> I use accuweather.com widget for Opera.
> Does weather.com have Asansol in its list?



No, there is no entry for Asansol. It probably does not have an airport with AWACs or Met radar.



			
				phreak0utt said:
			
		

> *@Aberforth* Thanks for the codes. Was on the look out. Rep added



Thanks.


----------



## sraj23 (May 2, 2009)

Aberforth said:


> I use Object dock which has a docklet for weather settings, I used the PIN but it wouldn't show the weather of Delhi which is what I wanted. So I followed the weather.com link to find the Met codes for Delhi (ZIP codes work only for US cities). Weather.com database is used by many desktop applications for weather info like Yahoo widgets and Opera weather app, so these codes would be useful for them too. To get the weather info in your desktop from these cities enter these codes instead of 'Country or Zip Codes' in the box. If you have any more cities to add, please do so.
> 
> New Delhi - INXX0096
> Mumbai - INXX0087
> ...


please give me the codes for andhra pradesh cities


----------



## sraj23 (May 2, 2009)

pls give me weather codes for andhrapradesh cities


----------



## sraj23 (May 2, 2009)

sraj23 said:


> pls give me weather codes for andhrapradesh cities


----------



## SNGV (Jun 2, 2010)

I am using screenlets daemon for weather

Hi got the big list for city codes

IN,India
Agartala,INXX0153
Ahmadabad,INXX0001
Ahmednagar,INXX0183
Aizwal,INXX0200
Ajmer,INXX0002
Akola,INXX0160
Allahabad,INXX0003
Alleppey,INXX0004
Amer,INXX0005
Amravati,INXX0006
Amritsar,INXX0007
Anakapalle,INXX0008
Anantapur,INXX0174
Ara,INXX0009
Aruppukkottai,INXX0010
Auraiya,INXX0011
Aurangabad,INXX0184
Aurangabad Chikalthan Aerodrome,INXX0162
Balasore,INXX0158
Bangalore,INXX0012
Barddhaman,INXX0013
Basirhat,INXX0014
Batala,INXX0015
Belgaum/Sambra,INXX0170
Benares,INXX0016
Bhandara,INXX0017
Bhatkal,INXX0018
Bhatpara,INXX0019
Bhiwandi,INXX0020
Bhiwani,INXX0021
Bhongir,INXX0022
Bhopal,INXX0023
Bhubaneshwar,INXX0024
Bhuj-Rudramata,INXX0150
Bihar,INXX0025
Bikaner,INXX0141
Bombay,INXX0026
Bulandshahr,INXX0027
Calcutta,INXX0028
Chandigarh,INXX0185
Chavakkad,INXX0029
Chennai,INXX0202
Chhapra,INXX0030
Chitradurga,INXX0173
Chittoor,INXX0031
Cochin,INXX0032
Coimbatore/Peelamedu,INXX0177
Cuddalore,INXX0178
Cuttack,INXX0033
Daman,INXX0034
Daosa,INXX0035
Darjiling,INXX0036
Daund,INXX0037
Dehradun,INXX0140
Delhi,INXX0038
Dewas,INXX0039
Dibrugarh/Mohanbari,INXX0143
Dindigul,INXX0040
Dispur,INXX0187
Dod Ballapur,INXX0041
Duraha,INXX0042
Elamanchili,INXX0043
Etawah,INXX0044
Faizabad,INXX0045
Faridabad,INXX0046
Fatehpur,INXX0047
Gadag,INXX0171
Gandhinagar,INXX0048
Gangtok,INXX0049
Gauhati,INXX0147
Gaya,INXX0050
Ghaziabad,INXX0051
Ghazipur,INXX0052
Goa/Panjim,INXX0169
Godhra,INXX0053
Guwahati,INXX0188
Gwalior,INXX0146
Haora,INXX0054
Hisar,INXX0055
Hoshiarpur,INXX0056
Hyderabad,INXX0057
Imphal,INXX0189
Indore,INXX0058
Itanagar,INXX0190
Jabalpur,INXX0151
Jagdalpur,INXX0163
Jaipur,INXX0059
Jaisalmer,INXX0144
Jalandhar,INXX0060
Jamshedpur,INXX0156
Jatni,INXX0061
Jaunpur,INXX0062
Jharsuguda,INXX0063
Jodhpur,INXX0145
Kakinada,INXX0168
Kalimpang,INXX0064
Kalyan,INXX0065
Kamthi,INXX0066
Kanpur,INXX0067
Kasaragod,INXX0068
Kerala,INXX0201
Khadki,INXX0069
Khammam,INXX0070
Kharagpur,INXX0071
Kohima,INXX0191
Kolar,INXX0072
Kolhapur,INXX0192
Koregaon,INXX0073
Kozhikode,INXX0176
Kurnool,INXX0172
Lucknow,INXX0074
Ludhiana,INXX0193
M. O. Ranchi,INXX0152
Machilipatnam,INXX0167
Madras,INXX0075
Madurai,INXX0076
Mahbubnagar,INXX0077
Mahesana,INXX0078
Malegaon,INXX0079
Mandya,INXX0080
Mangalore,INXX0081
Medinipur,INXX0082
Meerut,INXX0083
Mhow,INXX0084
Minicoy,INXX0181
Mirzapur,INXX0085
Moga,INXX0086
Mumbai,INXX0087
Murud,INXX0088
Muzaffarnagar,INXX0089
Muzaffarpur,INXX0090
Nadiad,INXX0091
Nagercoil,INXX0092
Nagpur,INXX0093
Nasik,INXX0194
Nawabganj,INXX0094
Nellore,INXX0095
New Delhi,INXX0096
New Delhi/Safdarjung,INXX0142
Neyyattinkara,INXX0097
Nizamabad,INXX0098
Panvel,INXX0099
Patiala,INXX0139
Patna,INXX0100
Pendra Road,INXX0155
Pondicherry,INXX0101
Poona,INXX0164
Port Blair,INXX0179
Pune,INXX0102
Puri,INXX0103
Quilon,INXX0104
Rae Bareli,INXX0105
Raigarh,INXX0106
Rajapalaiyam,INXX0107
Rajkot,INXX0154
Ratnagiri,INXX0165
Rohtak,INXX0108
Sambalpur,INXX0109
Sanwer,INXX0110
Saraipali,INXX0111
Satara,INXX0112
Satna,INXX0149
Sehore,INXX0113
Shertallai,INXX0114
Shillong,INXX0196
Shimla,INXX0195
Sholapur,INXX0166
Sitapur,INXX0115
Sivakasi,INXX0116
Solapur,INXX0117
Sonipat,INXX0118
Srikakulam,INXX0119
Srinagar,INXX0197
Surat,INXX0157
Tambaram,INXX0120
Tezpur,INXX0148
Thana,INXX0121
Thiruvan,INXX0198
Tiruchchirapalli,INXX0180
Tirupati,INXX0122
Tiruvottiyur,INXX0123
Tonk,INXX0124
Trivandrum,INXX0125
Tumkur,INXX0126
Udupi,INXX0127
Ulhasnagar,INXX0128
Unnao,INXX0129
Vadodara,INXX0130
Varanasi,INXX0199
Vellore,INXX0131
Veraval,INXX0159
Vidisha,INXX0132
Virudunagar,INXX0133
Visakhapatnam,INXX0134
Vizianagaram,INXX0135
Warangal,INXX0136
Wardha,INXX0137
Zahirabad,INXX0138


----------

